# JeanDeSponde brille de 1000 posts



## geve

J'ai gloussé trop de fois pour ne pas féliciter JeanDeSponde comme il se doit ! Merci donc pour ces mille et quelques posts, et surtout ceux qui ressemblent à celui-là :


JeanDeSponde said:


> If you want _good _music, I can list you my records.
> If you want _bad_ music, my son will list you my records...


Il y en a des plus sérieux aussi, mais je m'en souviens moins  

Joyeux postiversaire Jean !


----------



## carolineR

Pas sérieux, certes, mais impressionnant aussi :


JeanDeSponde said:


> Katherine Mansfield ?...
> 
> _Dans le ciel devenu pâle, ..._





Jessila said:


> JeanDeSponde > waow ! you recognize the author just out of one piece of one sentence ?! you're good ! lol
> yes, the sentence is from "Marriage à la mode" by Katherine Mansfield


Là, je dois dire, j'ai été soufflée


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations and thanks for your help!


----------



## Punky Zoé

JeanDeSponde, on l'aime pour l'acuité et la pertinence de ses réponses : 



JeanDeSponde said:


> The exact wording is _Et mon cul, c'est du poulet...? [T'en veux une aile ?...]_


C'est pas donné à tout le monde, pour cela il faut une documentation ad hoc . 

Ça c'est aussi du Jean de Sponde :"A gagner un beau bien on gagne une louange (c'est fait), - Mais on en gagne mille  (posts?) à ne le perdre point."​ 
Ben, oui, je viens de découvrir Jean De Sponde  (et en plus il est originaire de Mauléon (64), la capitale mondiale de l'espadrille -de Lagaffe -, bande d'ignorants!)


Happy postiversary Jean !!!​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Moi aussi je viens de découvrir Jean de Sponde... 



			
				Jean de Sponde said:
			
		

> Voulez-vous voir ces pixels qui si ronds s’élancent
> Dedans le cyber espace au partir de la main ?
> Ils montent, ils montent, ils perdent : mais hélas ! tout soudain
> Ils retombent, ils retombent, et perdent de leur violence.
> [...]



On dirait qu'ils ont des "points" communs. 

Je n'ai jamais gloussé à la lecture de tes posts Jean (je ne suis pas une gallinacée, moi !) mais j'ai souvent souri et même ri. 

Au plaisir de te lire et sourire.


----------



## zaby

eh eh, moi aussi je fais partie du fan club de JeanDeSponde 

Bravo  J'ai hâte de lire les 1000 848 suivants


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Merci beaucoup, je suis très ému, très touché, et surtout très surpris de voir que j'ai déjà écrit plus d"un millier de conneries...!


----------



## geve

JeanDeSponde said:


> ...que j'ai déjà écrit plus d"un millier de *conneries*...!


On appelle ça des *posts*, ici. Hope it helps.


----------



## Kelly B

JeanDeSponde said:


> [....]j'ai déjà écrit plus d"un millier de conneries...!


_Bof,_ it seems to me that this must be the very first _connerie _you've written here....


----------

